# Close Encounters of the Chicken Kind



## jmurphy (Oct 13, 2014)

Last week I was driving around back roads looking for stuff to take photos of when I spotted an old cemetery.  I pulled over and was walking around looking for an interesting shot when a group of chickens showed up and would not leave me alone.  Here are a few pictures I snapped of them.

1:



10-9-2014 007 by jasonnmurphy, on Flickr

2:



10-9-2014 022 GCb by jasonnmurphy, on Flickr

3:



10-9-2014 014 by jasonnmurphy, on Flickr

4:



10-9-2014 017 by jasonnmurphy, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Oct 13, 2014)

EXCELLENT shots!

One question:
Do you have any idea why it crossed the road?


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 13, 2014)

#2 fabulous!


----------



## baturn (Oct 13, 2014)

Yup, very nice! I agree with Ron, but also like #3.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 13, 2014)

Number two FTW!!


----------



## jmurphy (Oct 14, 2014)

sm4him said:


> One question:
> Do you have any idea why it crossed the road?



I think just to make it harder for me to take it's picture!

Glad you guys like the pics. Number two is my favorite as well. I really wish I had a lens that could focus at close range on. I was having trouble keeping enough distance between me and them to focus.


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Oct 14, 2014)

Chop it's head off, put it in a pot of boiling water, pluck the feathers off and roast it! Why is there not a photo of the finished product? That's the only way to enjoy a chicken, haha!


----------



## goooner (Oct 14, 2014)

#2 is my favourite haha. Nice shots!


----------



## waday (Oct 14, 2014)

#2 is the best!



sm4him said:


> EXCELLENT shots!
> 
> One question:
> Do you have any idea why it crossed the road?



I think to get away from @mrs.hankIII...



mrs.hankIII said:


> Chop it's head off, put it in a pot of boiling water, pluck the feathers off and roast it! Why is there not a photo of the finished product? That's the only way to enjoy a chicken, haha!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 14, 2014)

Because I never get tired of posting it...

https://isotropic.org/papers/chicken.pdf

You're welcome.


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 14, 2014)

#2 and #3 are my favorites, nice chicken.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 14, 2014)

I like #2. Looks and feels really gansta (chicken style)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Oct 14, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> Because I never get tired of posting it...
> 
> https://isotropic.org/papers/chicken.pdf
> 
> You're welcome.



I just laughed so loud that I scared one of the cats. Oh god, I'm still laughing, seriously!!

As for the OP, that is one angry-lookin' chicken in #2! Love it!

One more thing. Ebola.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 14, 2014)

<opens thread  - looks at pictures - heads to KFC>


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 14, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> <opens thread  - looks at pictures - heads to KFC>


 
I hate to break it to you, but the chickens at KFC look nothing like the ones in this thread.  They are golden brown and crunchy with substantially fewer feathers.

<heads to KFC himself... or in my case Popeye's>


----------



## annamaria (Oct 14, 2014)

Number 2 !!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 14, 2014)

Don't mess with mine.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 14, 2014)

jmurphy said:


> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 10-9-2014 007 by jasonnmurphy, on Flickr


 

Is this one actually crossing the road?

WELL DID YOU ASK HIM WHY???


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Oct 14, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Don't mess with mine.
> 
> View attachment 86766


That's quite a large Cock. Biggest one I've seen.


----------



## bigj121 (Oct 15, 2014)

Love #2 and all the witty banter!


----------



## mnmcote (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm really like'n number 2.... Thats my favorite among them all...


----------



## snerd (Nov 9, 2014)

mrs.hankIII said:


> That's quite a large Cock. Biggest one I've seen.


I just love it when you talk like that LOL!!!

  

.....................


----------



## KenC (Nov 10, 2014)

Every time I'm anywhere near a rooster (which is not very often) I understand why people put them in a pot with wine and cook them.


----------

